# TACK THIEFS - SURREY!!!!!!



## LittleMouse (1 October 2011)

just to warn you guys, there has been 16 saddles stolen from a yard in Chobham. there has also been 2 attempted break ins in West End - all locks shattered, fortunately nothing taken because there was no tack there. so if ur in surrey...TAKE YOUR TACK HOME! good luck! xx

p.s please read my post entitled : PLEASE READ!!! menage + base (or something like that lol xx) i need help xx


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (1 October 2011)

when was this - today? yesterday?
What do we need to keep an eye open for in the way of whats gone??

Thieving scum


----------



## Warmblood39 (2 October 2011)

Hope you are insured, mine just went and petplan won't pay out x


----------



## Warmblood39 (2 October 2011)

Hope you are insured, mine just got stolen and petplan won't pay out x


----------



## Luci07 (3 October 2011)

Warmblood39 said:



			Hope you are insured, mine just got stolen and petplan won't pay out x
		
Click to expand...

What was their rational? I know when I was with Petplan I was (fortunately) alerted to their specifications over the locks on the tackroom but could have easily fallen foul..


----------



## Warmblood39 (3 October 2011)

Didn't have the correct however they are insurance approved locks! So now to find a weekend job to pay for a new saddle


----------



## Luci07 (4 October 2011)

Oh thats really tough. Good luck with the weekend job or even better, getting your tack back.


----------



## Warmblood39 (4 October 2011)

Yeah ...... Just called NFU who have quoted cheaper than petplan and have also informed tack will be insured if it is in a locked room! Any comments about NFU?


----------



## Carefreegirl (4 October 2011)

We had our tackroom cleared out a few years ago and NFU paid out the owner as her tack was classed as at home. They wouldn't pay me out as the saddle wasn't listed on my policy, just the usual horse stuff i.e vets etc. The tackroom just had a padlock on it although attached to the house ! If it had been in my car my car insurance would of covered it. I was told that it would be covered on my house insurance and stupidly I believe the person that told me. I now keep my saddle at home and if anyone bought a brand new Albion k2 jump saddle in September 4 years ago, I hope it fits


----------



## Warmblood39 (4 October 2011)

Would they have paid out if you had it listed?


----------

